# I can't maintain a job because of anxiety and depression.



## Pattie Vincent (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't know how to deal with this anymore. Having depression and anxiety at the same time sucks. Just a week ago, I started not to go back to work. I know how important my jobs are but I can't maintain the motivation to keep going. Please help me. I want to get better and live normally again.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 24, 2017)

I have the same issues and I've never been able to work in my life. I have other health issues that contribute to that too, but the anxiety and depression are big factors.

Have you spoken to a doctor about this? Or are you on any medications for the anxiety and depression? A lot of antidepressants have the side effect of helping with anxiety as well so those might be of help to you.


----------



## bricklister (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, loopytheone and Pattie Vincent. My cousin got depressed also when his husband passed away. She was given a treatment and therapy. If I'm not mistaken she preferred to do the counseling thru online chat or video call. She is now better and started to get busy with her newly opened bakeshop.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Oct 25, 2017)

I did some research on online psychotherapy and found this article: https://www.betterhelp.com/advice/therapy/why-online-psychotherapy-is-becoming-so-popular/ 
I am intrigued to try it because it can be my saving grace out of this depression. I have nothing left to lose so might as well try it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 26, 2017)

Work is rough with mental issues. It often reminds me of a novella I read where a character said that having a job is really having 2 jobs, your job and also the job of being mentally able and stable enough to do your job. I have terrible anxiety and depression (and PTSD) and feel like I hold onto work by my fingernails. I think I'd be even more lost without the structure, though. Just having a reason to get up and out 5 days a week can make a difference.
Hopefully you'll be able to manage that again soon.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 1, 2022)

Grief, anxiety, PTSD, depression. These have to be treated by someone who can change the way you are thinking. Friends and activities are compulsory. Suffering in the Emotional Darkness alone is the opposite to what you should be doing.


----------

